# First Sermon at Seminary on 1 John 5:13-21



## RobertPGH1981 (May 3, 2022)

Hello Brothers and Sisters,

For several years I have been attending seminary at RPTS in Pittsburgh. I had the opportunity to preach at chapel for the first time this morning. I hope you are blessed by the preaching on 1st John 5:13-21. Check it out when you have time and let me know what you think. 






God bless,


----------

